
NASA X-59 Is Building Its X-Plane from Old Warbirds - gullyfur
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a31674235/nasa-x-59-boneyard/
======
HackedBunny
With all the military parts, including from F117, I call BS... this is a
future spyplane prototype leeching off of NASA funding under the guise of
"supersonic passenger aircraft".

